# What line surf fishing for sharks?



## Reid D (Jul 18, 2021)

I recently bought a Penn Senator 6/0 for shark fishing in the surf. My main line will be 65 pound Power Pro Maxcuatro Braided line. I was thinking I should have some length of mono so the sand want eat my braid away but I don’t how long it should be 200 yards or 50 yards I have no idea. I was thinking 60-80 pound mono but I don’t know if that is right either.

Thanks


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reid D said:


> I recently bought a Penn Senator 6/0 for shark fishing in the surf. My main line will be 65 pound Power Pro Maxcuatro Braided line. I was thinking I should have some length of mono so the sand want eat my braid away but I don’t how long it should be 200 yards or 50 yards I have no idea. I was thinking 60-80 pound mono but I don’t know if that is right either.
> 
> Thanks


the bar is gona be tuff on braid how far out are you gona fish


----------



## Reid D (Jul 18, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> the bar is gona be tuff on braid how far out are you gona fish


Maybe 80-100 yards. I will swim the bait out.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reid D said:


> Maybe 80-100 yards. I will swim the bait out.


you might want to go with as much mono as you can I would think the sand and shells on the bar would cut braid fairly easy


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Reid D said:


> Maybe 80-100 yards. I will swim the bait out.


15 feet on mono spliced to braid with about 1-2 foot of wire on a circle hook will be fine. When I get bored during the summer I'll take one of my 9500 size spinning reels with braid and surf fish for sharks. Normally I wade out chest deep and cast the bait so it probably about the same distance you are thinking about taking it out. I never have any signs of braid fatigue.


----------



## Reid D (Jul 18, 2021)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> 15 feet on mono spliced to braid with about 1-2 foot of wire on a circle hook will be fine. When I get bored during the summer I'll take one of my 9500 size spinning reels with braid and surf fish for sharks. Normally I wade out chest deep and cast the bait so it probably about the same distance you are thinking about taking it out. I never have any signs of braid fatigue.


What pound is your mono on the 9500?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Reid D said:


> What pound is your mono on the 9500?


Normally 50lb and 90lb steel leader.


----------



## Reid D (Jul 18, 2021)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Normally 50lb and 90lb steel leader.


What size sharks do you catch on that?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Reid D said:


> <snip> I will swim the bait out.


Be sure to wear your lucky ham.


----------

